# Get Your Dark Lip On!



## Jennifae (Nov 30, 2015)

_* Not a sponsored post. Specktra received one or more of  the products mentioned below for consideration. This bears no  influence to the outcome of items selected for this post. All products  are tested thoroughly and always reviewed honestly. We do not accept  payment in exchange for reviews. We are committed to our members and  will only endorse products we truly believe in.
_

It's that time of the year again when days and nights are getting colder and darker... you know what that means... WINTER IS COMING!






_Any GoT fans out there?_ 


It's time to get your dark lip on!

There's just something about a dark lip that looks very sexy, but it can be quite intimidating, especially if you've never worn a dark lipstick before. Nowadays, there are so many choices available in varying hues and formulas that it's easy to get overwhelmed, so we tried and tested as many dark lipsticks as we could from semi-sheer to opaque, cool to warm toned, glossy to matte finish, and we narrowed it down to what we think are the best dark lipsticks currently on the market.


Want the perfect winter shade to experiment with?




Try a beautiful deep berry shade like *Arbonne Smoothed Over Lipstick in Iris* or *Ellis Faas Creamy Lips in L102*.  Both have an ultra creamy, buttery smooth, long-wearing formula.  If you prefer matte lipsticks, *Butter London Moisture Matte Lipstick in Ruby Murray* has an amazing formula that's long-lasting, non-drying and does not feather or bleed.  We also love *Illamasqua Lipstick in Shard* for a more matte finish.  It is a little on the dry side, but a bit of lip balm underneath works wonders.


Feeling throwback to the 90’s?




How about a sexy chocolate brown lip color like *LASplash Lip Couture Liquid Lipstick in Untamed* or *Revlon Super Lustrous Lipstick in Choco-Liscious*?  If you want something more wearable, try *Clinique Long Last Lipstick in Black Violet* or *Ellis Faas Glazed Lips in L302*.  Clinique's Black Violet is more brown than violet, but it has a hint of purple that makes the color look very flattering on most skin tones, while Ellis Faas Glazed Lips' high-shine formula downplays the dark color, making it easier to pull off.


Feeling really daring?




Try a deliciously vampy burgundy shade like *Charlotte Tilbury K.I.S.S.I.N.G Lipstick in Night Crimson* or *Illamasqua Glamore Lipstick in Vampette* for a super creamy texture.  *Revlon Super Lustrous Lipstick in Black Cherry* is a good, affordable option with a satin-sheen finish.  For matte lipstick lovers, *Lancome Color Design Matte Lipstick in Afraid Not* is perfect for a comfortable matte-but-not-dry finish.  All of the four shades mentioned above are very well pigmented, smooth, long-wearing, and non-drying.


Want an even bolder look?




Try deep plum shades like *Charlotte Tilbury Matte Revolution Lipstick in Glastonberry* or *Lancome L'Absolu Velours in Velours de Violine* for a velvety matte finish.  If you want a bit of sheen, *Jane Iredale PureMoist Lipstick in Annette* and *Revlon Super Lustrous Lipstick in Va Va Violet* both have a nice smooth, moisturizing formula.


If you've never tried a dark lip before, here are a few quick tips to make this seasonal statement work for you.


Gently exfoliate your lips to remove any dry flakes or patches.  Dark lipsticks are not so forgiving when it comes to chapped lips, so use a good lip scrub like *Sara Happ's The Lip Scrub*, *Jane Iredale’s Sugar & Butter Lip Exfoliator/Plumper*, or make your own with some sugar and olive oil. 
Moisturize your lips to ensure the color goes on smoothly.  *Arbonne Intelligence Lip Treatment* and *Origins Conditioning Lip Balm with Turmeric* are great because they sink in and moisturize lips quickly. 
Line your lips to prevent bleeding or feathering then fill everything in to help the lip colors last longer and wear more evenly. 
Apply your lip color with a lip brush.  Dark lip shades can get messy quickly, so you want to be sure you're precisely putting it on. 
Keep the rest of your makeup simple.  Wearing a dark lip makes a bold statement, so it's important to keep the rest of your look minimal.  Apply a bit of concealer, highlight your natural features, curl your lashes, and add a touch of mascara.  If that's a little too minimal for you, play up the eyes by applying a light shimmery bronze or taupe. 
If you're still a bit nervous to try a full-on dark lip, apply the lip color and blot, blot, blot for a stained, just-bitten look.  You can also go with a translucent wash of color like the cult-classic *Clinique Almost Lipstick in Black Honey* for a natural "my lips but darker" hue or the newly-released *Fresh Sugar Lip Treatment in Fig* for a subtle dark hue with shimmer. 
Don’t forget to check your teeth before leaving the house.  
Just pick a shade you love, and wear it with confidence! 


30-Day Dark Lip Challenge!

Join us and post a pic of yourself (or simply comment if you're camera-shy) wearing a different dark lipstick everyday (starting whenever you can + 30 days or for as long as you can).  This would allow us to rotate our vampy lip shades and perhaps (re)discover other shades in our own or another member's stash.  
If there's enough interest/participation, there might even be a prize!   


So... what shade of dark lipstick are you lovin’ right now?  Do you have any tips for pulling off a dark lip?  Let us know in the comments below!


----------



## katred (Dec 1, 2015)

I wait for this time of year because I love me some dark lippies! Nice to see Ellis Faas included in a couple of groups, because I think she has a very underrated brand. 

Some of my personal favourites include: 

Rouge d'Armani 611 
Armani Ecstasy Lacquer 200 "Night Berry"
Urban Decay Matte Revolution "Blackmail" (about as dark as you can get without actually going to a black lipstick)
Nars Audacious Lipstick "Bette" or "Charlotte"
Le Metier de Beauté "Bali" (more burgundy) and "Kona" (more purple)

I have a pretty substantial vampy lip collection, but I can still the difference between each of my babies...


----------



## Jennifae (Dec 2, 2015)

Great picks, katred!  You always look so stunning in dark vampy lips.


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Dec 2, 2015)

I love a good dark vampy lipstick. Think I own quite a few (50+ )... Would love to do a dark lip challenge.


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Dec 2, 2015)

Oh Jen, did you try that combo I told you about on Instagram?


----------



## Jennifae (Dec 2, 2015)

Marsha Pomells said:


> I love a good dark vampy lipstick. Think I own quite a few (50+ )... Would love to do a dark lip challenge.



Yesss!  How about a 30-day dark lip challenge?


----------



## Jennifae (Dec 2, 2015)

Marsha Pomells said:


> Oh Jen, did you try that combo I told you about on Instagram?



Not yet. I can't find my Black Knight.


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Dec 2, 2015)

jennifae said:


> Yesss!  How about a 30-day dark lip challenge?



I'm up for that. I'll start the proceedings with a bit of Firm Form... Ignore the bare face, been running up and down today like the white rabbit...


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Dec 2, 2015)

jennifae said:


> Not yet. I can't find my Black Knight.



Not good


----------



## Jennifae (Dec 2, 2015)

Marsha Pomells said:


> I'm up for that. I'll start the proceedings with a bit of Firm Form... Ignore the bare face, been running up and down today like the white rabbit...
> 
> View attachment 50336



Niiice!  I skipped Firm Form, but it looks amazing on you!


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Dec 2, 2015)

jennifae said:


> Niiice!  I skipped Firm Form, but it looks amazing on you!



Thanks Jen. First time I've worn it, it's really creamy for a matte. And that added sparkle on the lipstick just smashes it.


----------



## mkoparanova (Dec 2, 2015)

I'm in! My favourite atm is Chanel Deep purple!!


----------



## Trashcult (Dec 2, 2015)

I love Black Metal Dahlia from Obsessive Compulsive Cosmetics! It's the only color I want to wear right now!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 2, 2015)

​We need to combine threads!!!!  Or at best, post pics etc in both this and the Theme Makeup thread instead of duplicating effort.  Perhaps we can share some suitable eye looks too to go with the vampy lips----something of a challenge for  me when I wear a vampy lip.  I usually go neutral or gold, as in MAC's Riri Hearts MAC collection---Her Cocoa quad.   I would love to know what eye looks everyone prefers with vampy lips.  Although I'm wearing a nude today----I'm vamping at heart.  Lately I'm addicted to* Christian Louboutin, Djalouzi and Very Privé.*  From *Chanel* I'm loving *Rouge Noir* from the 2015 Holiday collection and Tom Ford's *Black Dahlia* and *Bruised Plum*.  On the Brown side I'm into Chanel *Foudroyant,* a pearlescent chocolate that looks so amazing with Chanel Rouge Allure Colour & Shine *Audace 20.  *That combo was practically a uniform for me last year.  Lately on the brown side I'm enjoying Armani Ecstasy Lacquer, *Leather* (Brown) #201. Another liquid lipstick of sorts that has my attention is Guerlain Rouge G L' Extrait Lip colour, *Orguiel*, an amazing burgundy shade.  On the berry side I have to say Christian Louboutin, *Miss Clichy*, a really nice raspberry.  If we're also including dark reds I have to pick NARS *Charlotte* from the audacious line, and a lippie that I got just yesterday, Armani Lip Maestro*, #406, Orient*---just beautiful!!!!


----------



## mkoparanova (Dec 2, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> ​We need to combine threads!!!!  Or at best, post pics etc in both this and the Theme Makeup thread instead of duplicating effort.  Perhaps we can share some suitable eye looks too to go with the vampy lips----something of a challenge for  me when I wear a vampy lip.  I usually go neutral or gold, as in MAC's Riri Hearts MAC collection---Her Cocoa quad.   I would love to know what eye looks everyone prefers with vampy lips.  Although I'm wearing a nude today----I'm vamping at heart.  Lately I'm addicted to* Christian Louboutin, Djalouzi and Very Privé.*  From *Chanel* I'm loving *Rouge Noir* from the 2015 Holiday collection and Tom Ford's *Black Dahlia* and *Bruised Plum*.  On the Brown side I'm into Chanel *Foudroyant,* a pearlescent chocolate that looks so amazing with Chanel Rouge Allure Colour & Shine *Audace 20.  *That combo was practically a uniform for me last year.  Lately on the brown side I'm enjoying Armani Ecstasy Lacquer, *Leather* (Brown) #201. Another liquid lipstick of sorts that has my attention is Guerlain Rouge G L' Extrait Lip colour, *Orguiel*, an amazing burgundy shade.  On the berry side I have to say Christian Louboutin, *Miss Clichy*, a really nice raspberry.  If we're also including dark reds I have to pick NARS *Charlotte* from the audacious line, and a lippie that I got just yesterday, Armani Lip Maestro*, #406, Orient*---just beautiful!!!!



Great idea Meddy! I thought about the theme thread too.
If I'm wearing dark lipstick during the day, I combine it with eyeliner and a bit of neutral brown in the crease. When I'm going out, I wear it mostly with taupe shades and maybe some burgundy. Last Friday I wore Dark purple with Signe Particulier and I loved it!


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Dec 3, 2015)

Trashcult said:


> I love Black Metal Dahlia from Obsessive Compulsive Cosmetics! It's the only color I want to wear right now!



I haven't tried mine out, since purchasing it in the summer. That includes Technopagan, and a few others. 



Medgal07 said:


> ​We need to combine threads!!!!  Or at best, post pics etc in both this and the Theme Makeup thread instead of duplicating effort.  Perhaps we can share some suitable eye looks too to go with the vampy lips----something of a challenge for  me when I wear a vampy lip.  I usually go neutral or gold, as in MAC's Riri Hearts MAC collection---Her Cocoa quad.   I would love to know what eye looks everyone prefers with vampy lips.  Although I'm wearing a nude today----I'm vamping at heart.  Lately I'm addicted to* Christian Louboutin, Djalouzi and Very Privé.*  From *Chanel* I'm loving *Rouge Noir* from the 2015 Holiday collection and Tom Ford's *Black Dahlia* and *Bruised Plum*.  On the Brown side I'm into Chanel *Foudroyant,* a pearlescent chocolate that looks so amazing with Chanel Rouge Allure Colour & Shine *Audace 20.  *That combo was practically a uniform for me last year.  Lately on the brown side I'm enjoying Armani Ecstasy Lacquer, *Leather* (Brown) #201. Another liquid lipstick of sorts that has my attention is Guerlain Rouge G L' Extrait Lip colour, *Orguiel*, an amazing burgundy shade.  On the berry side I have to say Christian Louboutin, *Miss Clichy*, a really nice raspberry.  If we're also including dark reds I have to pick NARS *Charlotte* from the audacious line, and a lippie that I got just yesterday, Armani Lip Maestro*, #406, Orient*---just beautiful!!!!



Agreed, Meddy. I've got a few minimal eye looks that'll go hand in hand with the bold vamp lip.


----------



## aradhana (Dec 3, 2015)

I'm in for the challenge! Yay!


----------



## Jennifae (Dec 3, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I'm in! My favourite atm is Chanel Deep purple!!



I bet it looks gorgeous on you.  Please post a pic!


----------



## Jennifae (Dec 3, 2015)

Trashcult said:


> I love Black Metal Dahlia from Obsessive Compulsive Cosmetics! It's the only color I want to wear right now!



Black Metal Dahlia looks perfect for a holiday vampy glam look.


----------



## mkoparanova (Dec 3, 2015)

Jennifae said:


> I bet it looks gorgeous on you.  Please post a pic!



Thank you! I was wearing it on my previous profile pic, I think it's not up anymore.
View attachment 50367

I have no idea why it rotated like this and I can't fix it..


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Dec 3, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Thank you! I was wearing it on my previous profile pic, I think it's not up anymore.
> View attachment 50367
> 
> I have no idea why it rotated like this and I can't fix it..



Stunning. I have the same issues with photos.


----------



## Jennifae (Dec 3, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Thank you! I was wearing it on my previous profile pic, I think it's not up anymore.
> View attachment 50367
> 
> I have no idea why it rotated like this and I can't fix it..



That looks absolutely beautiful on you!


----------



## aradhana (Dec 3, 2015)

So today's lip is Deborah audacious lipstick by nars, with chestnut lipliner by Mac...


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Dec 3, 2015)

I've been in such a disgusting mood today, and it was made worse when some d*** thought it'll be a brilliant idea to lock my cat of the house, when her food bowl is inside the freaking house. *inserts a side eye that could end up killing someone*

If I do read like I'm taking someone's head off, I apologise before hand.

But here's day 2, NYX's Black Cherry and MAC Runner...


----------



## Jennifae (Dec 3, 2015)

Marsha Pomells said:


> I've been in such a disgusting mood today, and it was made worse when some d*** thought it'll be a brilliant idea to lock my cat of the house, when her food bowl is inside the freaking house. *inserts a side eye that could end up killing someone*
> 
> If I do read like I'm taking someone's head off, I apologise before hand.
> 
> ...



I love Runner on you!


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Dec 3, 2015)

Jennifae said:


> I love Runner on you!



Thanks Jen


----------



## mkoparanova (Dec 3, 2015)

Marsha Pomells said:


> Stunning. I have the same issues with photos.



Thank you Marsha!! 



Jennifae said:


> That looks absolutely beautiful on you!



Thank you!!



Marsha Pomells said:


> I've been in such a disgusting mood today, and it was made worse when some d*** thought it'll be a brilliant idea to lock my cat of the house, when her food bowl is inside the freaking house. *inserts a side eye that could end up killing someone*
> 
> If I do read like I'm taking someone's head off, I apologise before hand.
> 
> ...



Beautiful! I think I've worn Runner only once, Gunner - 0 times


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Dec 3, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Thank you Marsha!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you


----------



## mkoparanova (Dec 3, 2015)

Today's lipstick was D&G Inferno:


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Dec 3, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Today's lipstick was D&G Inferno:
> View attachment 50383



Beautiful


----------



## mkoparanova (Dec 3, 2015)

Marsha Pomells said:


> Beautiful



Thank you!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 3, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Great idea Meddy! I thought about the theme thread too.
> If I'm wearing dark lipstick during the day, I combine it with eyeliner and a bit of neutral brown in the crease. When I'm going out, I wear it mostly with taupe shades and maybe some burgundy. Last Friday I wore Dark purple with Signe Particulier and I loved it!



We can combine the winter theme w/this specific challenge, focusing on eye looks.     I need ideas from all of you creative types.


Agreed, Meddy. I've got a few minimal eye looks that'll go hand in hand with the bold vamp lip.[/QUOTE]

Well I just showed off  today.  I went with a mono colored eye look using Dior Univers on the lid and Burberry Pale Barley on the rest of the eye & then 
Chanel Liquid liner, Dream Blue, winged.  I wasn't leaving the house so I felt free to play around.  I decided on my new Armani Lip Maestro # 406 which looks burgundy IRL but like a dark red on camera.  I need A LOT of practice w/my wings!!  LOL



Jennifae said:


> I bet it looks gorgeous on you.  Please post a pic!



Jen---this is fun!!!  Are photos required???


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 3, 2015)

aradhana said:


> So today's lip is Deborah audacious lipstick by nars, with chestnut lipliner by Mac...


Hi there Aradhana---love your lippie choice for the day!!!


----------



## stephshopaholic (Dec 3, 2015)

I actually wore black lipstick today lol this is jeffree star weirdo and I topped it with Kat Von D's Nayeon for some sparkle and shine.


----------



## Trashcult (Dec 3, 2015)

Oooh I love that color!


----------



## Trashcult (Dec 3, 2015)

stephshopaholic said:


> I actually wore black lipstick today lol this is jeffree star weirdo and I topped it with Kat Von D's Nayeon for some sparkle and shine.
> View attachment 50392



This looks amazing!


----------



## Jennifae (Dec 3, 2015)

aradhana said:


> So today's lip is Deborah audacious lipstick by nars, with chestnut lipliner by Mac...



Sounds like a great combo!




Medgal07 said:


> We can combine the winter theme w/this specific challenge, focusing on eye looks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll definitely post on both threads if I'm not having a lazy makeup day. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Lately, I just do glowy skin + mascara and a dark lip, so that might not be good enough for the theme thread.   

I bet you looked gorgeous as always, Meddy!  Photos are always nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but not required.


----------



## Jennifae (Dec 3, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Today's lipstick was D&G Inferno:
> View attachment 50383



HOT! HOT!!! HOT!!!!!!  




stephshopaholic said:


> I actually wore black lipstick today lol this is jeffree star weirdo and I topped it with Kat Von D's Nayeon for some sparkle and shine.
> View attachment 50392



Oooh! Perfect combo!


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Dec 3, 2015)

stephshopaholic said:


> I actually wore black lipstick today lol this is jeffree star weirdo and I topped it with Kat Von D's Nayeon for some sparkle and shine.
> View attachment 50392



Nice.


----------



## mkoparanova (Dec 4, 2015)

Jennifae said:


> HOT! HOT!!! HOT!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thank you


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Dec 4, 2015)

For day 3, I decided to go old skool with a brown lipstick called Coco Nude by a British company called Nizz Cosmetics...




And yes, those are all the books to True Blood in the background.


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Dec 4, 2015)

I'll do a quick review of Coco Nude... Very creamy, quite hydrating on the lips. Very pigmented too. My recommended shades are Purple Haze and Coco Nude... Need to get more of their lipsticks, of course.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 4, 2015)

I so glad to have found this thread. I wear dark lips year round. I'm down for the 30 day challenge. I'll post my 1st one later today.


----------



## Jennifae (Dec 4, 2015)

Marsha Pomells said:


> For day 3, I decided to go old skool with a brown lipstick called Coco Nude by a British company called Nizz Cosmetics...
> 
> View attachment 50405
> 
> ...



Love both the lipstick and the books!  




Marsha Pomells said:


> I'll do a quick review of Coco Nude... Very creamy, quite hydrating on the lips. Very pigmented too. My recommended shades are Purple Haze and Coco Nude... Need to get more of their lipsticks, of course.



Thanks for the review!


----------



## Jennifae (Dec 4, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> I so glad to have found this thread. I wear dark lips year round. I'm down for the 30 day challenge. I'll post my 1st one later today.



YAY! Welcome to the thread!


----------



## katred (Dec 4, 2015)

I'm late replying, but I am totally in for the challenge. Any excuse to wear dark lips works for me!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 4, 2015)

Marsha Pomells said:


> I've been in such a disgusting mood today, and it was made worse when some d*** thought it'll be a brilliant idea to lock my cat of the house, when her food bowl is inside the freaking house. *inserts a side eye that could end up killing someone*
> 
> If I do read like I'm taking someone's head off, I apologise before hand.
> 
> ...



I really like Runner on you.  I tried responding yesterday but the site was wonky to say the least---I gave up.   I hope today was much better for you!!!  Hugs!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 4, 2015)

stephshopaholic said:


> I actually wore black lipstick today lol this is jeffree star weirdo and I topped it with Kat Von D's Nayeon for some sparkle and shine.
> View attachment 50392



NICE!!!! You have serious skills!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 4, 2015)

Marsha Pomells said:


> For day 3, I decided to go old skool with a brown lipstick called Coco Nude by a British company called Nizz Cosmetics...
> 
> View attachment 50405
> 
> ...



You look good in these dark lipsticks Marsha!!!  You've inspired me to wear a brown lipstick this weekend.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 4, 2015)

Today was a busy day for me so for a quick look I wore grey E/S shadow & black winged liner with Chanel Rouge Noir lipstick & Glossimer Etincelle from the holiday collection.


----------



## Jennifae (Dec 4, 2015)

katred said:


> I'm late replying, but I am totally in for the challenge. Any excuse to wear dark lips works for me!



I can't wait to see your daily picks!  




Medgal07 said:


> Today was a busy day for me so for a quick look I wore grey E/S shadow & black winged liner with Chanel Rouge Noir lipstick & Glossimer Etincelle from the holiday collection.
> 
> View attachment 50450



You are just so damn beautiful in everything!!!


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Dec 5, 2015)

Jennifae said:


> Love both the lipstick and the books!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Medgal07 said:


> I really like Runner on you.  I tried responding yesterday but the site was wonky to say the least---I gave up.   I hope today was much better for you!!!  Hugs!!!





Medgal07 said:


> You look good in these dark lipsticks Marsha!!!  You've inspired me to wear a brown lipstick this weekend.



Thanks ladies 



Medgal07 said:


> Today was a busy day for me so for a quick look I wore grey E/S shadow & black winged liner with Chanel Rouge Noir lipstick & Glossimer Etincelle from the holiday collection.
> 
> View attachment 50450



Beautiful.


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Dec 5, 2015)

Rushing to get to an appointment, but was able to squeeze in day 4... Punk Couture....


----------



## mkoparanova (Dec 5, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Today was a busy day for me so for a quick look I wore grey E/S shadow & black winged liner with Chanel Rouge Noir lipstick & Glossimer Etincelle from the holiday collection.
> 
> View attachment 50450



Beautiful!



Marsha Pomells said:


> Rushing to get to an appointment, but was able to squeeze in day 4... Punk Couture....
> 
> View attachment 50460



Purple really suits you!


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Dec 5, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> Purple really suits you!



Thanks, trying to rotate the purples with the blacks, browns, greys and teals. I have no idea what I'm gonna rock for day 5.


----------



## Prettypackages (Dec 5, 2015)

Do I have to post everyday?


----------



## Prettypackages (Dec 5, 2015)

totally fine!!! 




Jennifae said:


> Sounds like a great combo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## starletta8 (Dec 5, 2015)

I'm sitting this one out (multiple reasons- I get itchy with 30-day challenges and end up resenting them, and I'm also feeling nude lips as of late) but totally here for the pictures and ideas. Y'all are creative!


----------



## Jennifae (Dec 5, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> Do I have to post everyday?



We encourage a quick daily update. It's fun and motivating to see what everyone is wearing each day.




starletta8 said:


> I'm sitting this one out (multiple reasons- I get itchy with 30-day challenges and end up resenting them, and I'm also feeling nude lips as of late) but *totally here for the pictures and ideas*. Y'all are creative!



Totally understand and that's fine too.


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Dec 6, 2015)

Day 5, decided to give NYX Wicked Lippie in Envy a test run. Even though I just came back from a friend's house, might as well finish off my day with a lip colour that some people might call vampy. Some may call it bold, and others... Whatever...


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 6, 2015)

You are just so damn beautiful in everything!!!  [/QUOTE]

Awww that's so kind of you---thanks Jen!


Beautiful.[/QUOTE]MThanks marsha!!



Marsha Pomells said:


> Rushing to get to an appointment, but was able to squeeze in day 4... Punk Couture....
> 
> View attachment 50460


Looking good Marsha!!!  I totally forgot about PC----nice to revisit these oldies!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 6, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> I'm sitting this one out (multiple reasons- I get itchy with 30-day challenges and end up resenting them, and I'm also feeling nude lips as of late) but totally here for the pictures and ideas. Y'all are creative!


​Hey Starletta--that's how I started feeling about the year-long lipstick challenge--total fail for me.  Can you imagine wearing your all time favorite lipstick just once in 365 days.  I was too weak for that one.



Marsha Pomells said:


> Day 5, decided to give NYX Wicked Lippie in Envy a test run. Even though I just came back from a friend's house, might as well finish off my day with a lip colour that some people might call vampy. Some may call it bold, and others... Whatever...
> 
> View attachment 50485


Marsha this is one that I don't have but you are totally rocking it!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 6, 2015)

I've been in holiday mode and super busy with holiday stuff but I'm staying on theme.  Saturday I wore KVD Vampira, which I really like, and Sunday I wore MAC Talk That Talk.


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Dec 7, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> You are just so damn beautiful in everything!!!



Awww that's so kind of you---thanks Jen!


Beautiful.[/QUOTE]MThanks marsha!!


Looking good Marsha!!!  I totally forgot about PC----nice to revisit these oldies!!![/QUOTE]

Thanks, it's one of my most used lipsticks. It's good to go back to the oldies every now and then.


Medgal07 said:


> ​Hey Starletta--that's how I started feeling about the year-long lipstick challenge--total fail for me.  Can you imagine wearing your all time favorite lipstick just once in 365 days.  I was too weak for that one.
> 
> 
> Marsha this is one that I don't have but you are totally rocking it!!!



I know that I don't have enough lipsticks just to wear one a day... I would give up after around 3 months or something.

Thanks. I got Envy on a whim, and if I could wear Disciple or Poe out in public... Envy can be worn too. It's a really cool metallic blurple.


----------



## Jennifae (Dec 7, 2015)

Marsha Pomells said:


> Rushing to get to an appointment, but was able to squeeze in day 4... Punk Couture....
> 
> View attachment 50460



I love Punk Couture on you! That makes me want to wear mine sometime this week. 




Medgal07 said:


> I've been in holiday mode and super busy with holiday stuff but I'm staying on theme.  Saturday I wore KVD Vampira, which I really like, and Sunday I wore MAC Talk That Talk.



Nice! I need to wear Talk That Talk again.


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Dec 7, 2015)

Jennifae said:


> I love Punk Couture on you! That makes me want to wear mine sometime this week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Jen, pull out PC. It is a pretty flattering purple.


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Dec 7, 2015)

I'm doing well in this challenge. Day 6 and I'm rocking shade 143, by another British company called Barry M. It now needs to be depotted, as it broke while I was applying it... Sad times


----------



## Jennifae (Dec 7, 2015)

Marsha Pomells said:


> I'm doing well in this challenge. Day 6 and I'm rocking shade 143, by another British company called Barry M. It now needs to be depotted, as it broke while I was applying it... Sad times



Aw, I hate it when that happens!


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Dec 7, 2015)

Jennifae said:


> Aw, I hate it when that happens!



Yep, and they don't have a B2M type incentive. So, no depotting of random lipsticks for me


----------



## Prettypackages (Dec 7, 2015)

I don't think I jumped in until the 5th, but I've been wearing my vamps all month. 

12/2 rouge noir
12/3 Bite lipstick that I made, it's a burgundy color
12/4 darkroom
12/5 Berry Black Friday, I call it Black Berry Molasses b/c that song popped in my head when I got it.  (don't ask) LOL 
12/6 no makeup
12/7 TF Wes.


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Dec 8, 2015)

Tried on Hautecore for the first time today, I have taken a pic... Then my phone got destroyed...


----------



## Prettypackages (Dec 8, 2015)

awww damn, what happened to your phone? 

TOday I wore boyfriend stealer.  Kinda patchy, but a nice shade.


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Dec 8, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> awww damn, what happened to your phone?
> 
> Today I wore boyfriend stealer.  Kinda patchy, but a nice shade.



This...

View attachment 50526


My cousin knows someone, who can fix it on the cheap. Otherwise, I have to go to the Apple Store next week (appointment booked) and fork out £90+ to reattach the screen. The phone still works, but no screen 

I bet Boyfriend Stealer looked wicked on you, sans the streaks. I got Boyfriend Stealer, but haven't got round to wearing it properly... Well my hand wore it, not my lips yet.


----------



## Prettypackages (Dec 8, 2015)

DAMN!  So sorry! 


HOw does the new one perform?


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Dec 8, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> DAMN!  So sorry!
> 
> 
> HOw does the new one perform?



Its quite streaky, I find that I have to build it up to make it opaque.

Top: Boyfriend Stealer
Bottom: Heavy Petting


----------



## Trashcult (Dec 8, 2015)

Marsha Pomells said:


> I'm doing well in this challenge. Day 6 and I'm rocking shade 143, by another British company called Barry M. It now needs to be depotted, as it broke while I was applying it... Sad times



Beautiful color!


----------



## Jennifae (Dec 9, 2015)

Marsha Pomells said:


> This...
> 
> View attachment 50526
> 
> ...



Oh, no! Same thing happened to my phone yesterday!  Mine fell in the parking lot and got ran over.


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Dec 9, 2015)

Jennifae said:


> Oh, no! Same thing happened to my phone yesterday!  Mine fell in the parking lot and got ran over.



Major ouch. Hopefully, someone can fix my phone pretty soonish. And hopefully on the cheap too.

Day 7, rocking Boyfriend Stealer. Gonna have to take pics when my phone is fixed, looks weird taking selfies on an iPad.


----------



## Prettypackages (Dec 9, 2015)

Marsha Pomells said:


> Its quite streaky, I find that I have to build it up to make it opaque.
> 
> Top: Boyfriend Stealer
> Bottom: Heavy Petting



Ahhh, so it is still the same as the original one. 

I have one Talk that Talk...  With burgundy eyes.


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Dec 9, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> Ahhh, so it is still the same as the original one.
> 
> I have one *Talk that Talk...  With burgundy eyes.*



Ooooooooohhhh, must see.


----------



## lilinah (Dec 10, 2015)

I'm late getting in here...

I pretty much only buy nude, purple, and really dark lipsticks. I don't have a favorite - i choose to suit my mood. I did order Berry Black Friday Patentpolish and i'm loving it. I just wish we also got the lipstick here stateside (pout)

OCC Black Metal Dahlia is a showstopper! i love it. I also got and wear Pagan and Technopagan. I have Firm Form - it's one of the few lipsticks i've ever backed up - i love it on its own, but it's also great to mix with other lip colors. I like Kat von D's Poe better than most other navy blue lipsticks because the pink sparkles give it added depth. The only reds i wear are dark blue reds. And i got all the dark lipsticks from the Punk Couture collection, many of which are now perm. I'm clearly not into bright colored lipsticks.

I'll see about taking a photo of my lips in a favorite dark lipstick. They're the kind that "makeup tip" articles say shouldn't wear dark lipsticks, but i say, hah!


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Dec 10, 2015)

lilinah said:


> I'm late getting in here...
> 
> I pretty much only buy nude, purple, and really dark lipsticks. I don't have a favorite - i choose to suit my mood. I did order Berry Black Friday Patentpolish and i'm loving it. I just wish we also got the lipstick here stateside (pout)
> 
> ...



I wore Poe yesterday, one of my favourite blues.


----------



## Jennifae (Dec 11, 2015)

Marsha Pomells said:


> Major ouch. Hopefully, someone can fix my phone pretty soonish. And hopefully on the cheap too.
> 
> Day 7, rocking Boyfriend Stealer. Gonna have to take pics when my phone is fixed, looks weird taking selfies on an iPad.



Hey, at least yours can still be fixed, right?  Mine is just dead... RIP iPhone 5 (04/10/13 - 12/08/15).   

View attachment 50562


It was time to upgrade, but I wanted to wait until after Christmas, and I was planning to give my old phone to my kids so they can play their little games. I ended up getting an iPhone 6s in Rose Gold... but I'm gonna have to skip every collection coming out this month.

Back to topic... I miss your dark lip selfies.  Take pics with your iPad!


----------



## Jennifae (Dec 11, 2015)

I wanna see pics of everyone who ordered Berry Black Friday!


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Dec 11, 2015)

Jennifae said:


> Hey, at least yours can still be fixed, right?  Mine is just dead... RIP iPhone 5 (04/10/13 - 12/08/15).
> 
> View attachment 50562
> 
> ...



Poor phone, I am feeling your pain on that. The rose gold 6S looks hot, wish I held out for a month or so longer, just for the rose gold.

Nope... Just received my replacement. Gonna have to go on selfie mode over the weekend when I'm not going out. Just waiting for my old phone to backup, just so I can restore to my settings on the new phone.


----------



## Jennifae (Dec 11, 2015)

Marsha Pomells said:


> Poor phone, I am feeling your pain on that. The rose gold 6S looks hot, wish I held out for a month or so longer, just for the rose gold.
> 
> Nope... Just received my replacement. Gonna have to go on selfie mode over the weekend when I'm not going out. Just waiting for my old phone to backup, just so I can restore to my settings on the new phone.



I love everything rose gold, so I'm happy with it.  Plus it matches the rose gold MK multifunction wallet/phone case/wristlet I got last year.  

And yay!  Glad you got your replacement!  I'll try to post pics this weekend.


----------



## Prettypackages (Dec 11, 2015)

Marsha Pomells said:


> Ooooooooohhhh, must see.


 Sorry I missed this, went home and crashed. I'll try to redo it for you. 

Today I'm wearing MAC Show All from Nudes and Metallics.  I probably didn't need to buy this one.  At all.  LOL 
Yesterday: From the same collex  I wore Pre-raphaelite.  These are starting to get old, but thankfully the crayon smell dissipates, as I wear it. 

I was starting to get sick of this challenge, but then realized, I still have Poe, Nars Liz (or is it Liv), and a few other dark shades.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 12, 2015)

Squeal & cartwheels!!!  Hello dark lip brigadeI've been MIA but totally on challenge.  I've been on challenge and keeping a daily record of my lippies.  I have been so, so busy.  Tonight we're hosting a Hanukkah dinner and tomorrow a cocktail party, but I'm ready for a break---this is killing Meddy!!! It's a ton of fun though.  I hope you're all doing well and enjoying the holiday season and that all of the damaged phones get repaired---OYE!!!  I can't wait for things to settle down so i can resume my normal Specktra schedule.

Today I'm wearing YSL *Grenat* *Satisfaction*.  Here's what the rest of the week was for me:

*Monday Dec 7*
Chanel  *Foudroyante *(Pearlescent Choc) *148*


*Tuesday Dec 8 *
Dior* Park Avenue *(Dark Mauve) *910*


*Wednesday Dec 9*
Christian Louboutin *Zoulou *(Rusty Brown)


*Thursday	Dec 10 *
Christian Louboutin ,* Very Privé *(Burgundy)


*Friday Dec 11*
Chanel* Desiree *(Burgundy)


----------



## Prettypackages (Dec 12, 2015)

I want to come to one of your parties! LOL   Sounds like it is very swanky!


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Dec 13, 2015)

Had to put in six days of lipstick on my lips, so here it goes (got my days muddled up on a previous post)

Day 7: Hautecore
Day 8: Boyfriend Stealer
Day 9 : Poe
Day 10: Bing
Day 11: Eugenie
Day 12: Kontrol




(Me and this uploader are gonna fall out big time)


----------



## Prettypackages (Dec 13, 2015)

i wore Nars Liv last night. LOVE!


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Dec 14, 2015)

Brought out another golden oldie into play for day 13... Kirsch


----------



## lilinah (Dec 14, 2015)

I'm shy about posting pics of myself... I'll get over it. Wore _Flaunting It_ yesterday. Not really dark dark, but dark mauve.


----------



## Jennifae (Dec 15, 2015)

lilinah said:


> I'm shy about posting pics of myself... I'll get over it. Wore _Flaunting It_ yesterday. Not really dark dark, but dark mauve.



I LOVE Flaunting It!  One of my faves!


----------



## Jennifae (Dec 15, 2015)

Marsha Pomells said:


> Had to put in six days of lipstick on my lips, so here it goes (got my days muddled up on a previous post)
> 
> Day 7: Hautecore
> Day 8: Boyfriend Stealer
> ...




I like how that turned out!


----------



## pinkcrush (Dec 15, 2015)

Living Legend


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Dec 15, 2015)

Jennifae said:


> I like how that turned out!



Thanks Jen. It was actually quite fun putting all 6 lipsticks on, with smudging my lips. Day 14, another Nizz Cosmetics creation... Virgo Blue...


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Dec 15, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> View attachment 50639
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Beautiful. Wished I picked it up now.


----------



## leonah (Dec 15, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> View attachment 50639
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG freaking gorge!!  and man I wish I didn't missed that lipstick  fingers crossed for a comeback


----------



## Prettypackages (Dec 15, 2015)

MOnday, I wore Liv again.  I just love it! 

I wish I got Living Legend. 

Today I'm wearing black berry friday again.  whatever is called.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 15, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> I want to come to one of your parties! LOL   Sounds like it is very swanky!



Hey Pretty---the food is swanky but we're very laid back, unstuffy & DTE.  My fav was the adult hot chocolate---made w/real dark chocolate chips, milk, half & half, Godiva Dark Chocolate Liquor, Cinnamon Vodka, whipped cream and shaved dark chocolate on top.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 15, 2015)

Marsha Pomells said:


> Brought out another golden oldie into play for day 13... Kirsch


I love, love, love this on you Marsha!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 15, 2015)

Continuing my lineup so far, including today
*Saturday Dec 12*
Chanel* L’adoree *(Burgundy) 




*Sunday Dec 13*
Chanel* L’ Impatienté *Matte (Deep Plum, Red-black)


*Monday Dec 14*
Chanel *L’ Adoree*




*Tuesday Dec 15*
Giorgio Armani Ecstasy Lacquer, *Leather* (Brown) #201


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 15, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> View attachment 50639
> 
> 
> 
> ...


​So, so pretty!!!!


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Dec 15, 2015)

We're all smashing out the dark, vampy and bold lips. Let's give ourselves a pat on the back.


----------



## leonah (Dec 15, 2015)

Marsha Pomells said:


> We're all smashing out the dark, vampy and bold lips. Let's give ourselves a pat on the back.



yes you all are!! keep slayin ladies


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Dec 16, 2015)

Gotta make this quick, on tube... Day 15... Which Witch...


----------



## Prettypackages (Dec 16, 2015)

Bite 110


----------



## Prettypackages (Dec 16, 2015)

Decided to wear Runner instead.  I was getting tired of this challenge until I wore this one.  
Now, Runner taste funny to me.   I know MAC changed their formula, and I miss the old smell/taste.


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Dec 16, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> Decided to wear Runner instead.  I was getting tired of this challenge until I wore this one.
> Now, Runner taste funny to me.   I know MAC changed their formula, and I miss the old smell/taste.



Dont know how I've lasted during this challenge, but I've come across some lipsticks I won't think of wearing. Like Bing and Kirsch, for example. I don't whether to chuck Apocalips from Illamasqua in the mix, despite chucking some random blues in there.

I didn't really notice the smell/taste, but as long as my lipsticks don't start growing a fur coat, it's all good.


----------



## Prettypackages (Dec 16, 2015)

LOL at fur coat.  For me it's a smell taste thing.  If I can't get past it, it has to go. 



Marsha Pomells said:


> Dont know how I've lasted during this challenge, but I've come across some lipsticks I won't think of wearing. Like Bing and Kirsch, for example. I don't whether to chuck Apocalips from Illamasqua in the mix, despite chucking some random blues in there.
> 
> I didn't really notice the smell/taste, but as long as my lipsticks don't start growing a fur coat, it's all good.


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Dec 16, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> LOL at fur coat.  For me it's a smell taste thing.  If I can't get past it, it has to go.



They still have that vanilla scent. The moment I see a sweat bead, I tend to wipe that off. Fur coat... No... Thinking of getting some alcohol just for my lipsticks, hoping that they don't plan on going rancid.


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Dec 17, 2015)

Day 17 and I'm wearing the Carbon of lipsticks... Sin... Ignore the hair, tired...


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Dec 18, 2015)

12 more days to go, and I got on 6six6...


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Dec 19, 2015)

Day 19... Gunner...


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Dec 20, 2015)

Day 20, I'm back to my natural hair colour... With added green bits. And tried a combo... Talk That Talk with a bit of Antique Velvet...


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Dec 21, 2015)

I have a feeling that I'm missing a day... Day 21/20... Illamasqua's Disciple


----------



## Prettypackages (Dec 21, 2015)

Friday  12/18 I wore bite lip lab 110
Saturday 12/19 the one from Prabal Gurung, I'll update with the name later. 
Sunday 12/20 Evening Rendezvos
12/21 Evening Rendezvous.


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Dec 22, 2015)

Day 21/22, I'm wearing TF's Alasdhair. It's a nice, subtle dark lip...


----------



## Prettypackages (Dec 23, 2015)

12/22  Evening rendezvous
12/23 MJ Pop in red.  The labe wore off awhile ago. 
I need to go to bed but haven't put my look together.  Kinda tired of this challenge. LOL   I want to wear a nude or a hot pink.  Just because I can't. ;-)


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Dec 23, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> 12/22  Evening rendezvous
> 12/23 MJ Pop in red.  The labe wore off awhile ago.
> I need to go to bed but haven't put my look together.  Kinda tired of this challenge. LOL   I want to wear a nude or a hot pink.  Just because I can't. ;-)



To be honest, I'm surprised we lasted this long. I don't usually do challenges, plus I'm now getting kinda bored.


----------



## Prettypackages (Dec 23, 2015)

Me too!  We did good!  I'm getting bored b/c most of my vamps are burgundy, how many times can you wear those in a row? lol

I think I'm just about out of everything, so I'll have to do some repeats.  I might do a collage of lips at the end. 


Today, 12/23 Runaway rEd. 

I got my dates wrong in the other post
12/21 Evening Rendezvous
12/22 MJ pop in red


----------



## Prettypackages (Dec 23, 2015)

nice!!!  Why didn't I get Antique Velvet?!?!?!?!  





Marsha Pomells said:


> Day 20, I'm back to my natural hair colour... With added green bits. And tried a combo... Talk That Talk with a bit of Antique Velvet...
> 
> View attachment 50695


----------



## Prettypackages (Dec 23, 2015)

I really love both of these!!!  (yes I'm going shopping in this thread for more vamps) 


Medgal07 said:


> Continuing my lineup so far, including today
> *Saturday Dec 12*
> Chanel* L’adoree *(Burgundy)
> 
> ...


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Dec 23, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> nice!!!  Why didn't I get Antique Velvet?!?!?!?!





Prettypackages said:


> Me too!  We did good!  I'm getting bored b/c most of my vamps are burgundy, how many times can you wear those in a row? lol
> 
> I think I'm just about out of everything, so I'll have to do some repeats.  I might do a collage of lips at the end.
> 
> ...



Potent Fig yesterday. Think I'm gonna call time, got so many to go through, might as well do a Instagram collage.

I think he reason you skipped AV, was because its a brown. It looks great when mixed with TTT, I wished I grabbed Deep Love now.


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Dec 24, 2015)

Decided to mix Serpentina and Blow for day 20 something... Bold and festive...


----------



## Prettypackages (Dec 24, 2015)

Marsha Pomells said:


> Potent Fig yesterday. Think I'm gonna call time, got so many to go through, might as well do a Instagram collage.
> 
> I think he reason you skipped AV, was because its a brown. It looks great when mixed with TTT, I wished I grabbed Deep Love now.





Marsha Pomells said:


> Decided to mix Serpentina and Blow for day 20 something... Bold and festive...
> 
> View attachment 50766


Oh you're right!! I did skip it but I'm loving the brown bite came out with.  Probably b/c it has that bit of red in it. 

Love Blow on you! 
I'm repeating yesterday's look.  I didn't put together my makeup last night.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 25, 2015)

Sorry Ladies I really wanted to be part of this challenge but I'm a bit tech deficient right now. I don't have regular access to my computer right now. She decided to die on me. However I was able to jump on this one today and in solidarity I'm wearing Wet N Wild Cherry Bomb.


----------



## Prettypackages (Dec 26, 2015)

It is quite alright!!!  
Miss seeing you around though. 


DILLIGAF said:


> Sorry Ladies I really wanted to be part of this challenge but I'm a bit tech deficient right now. I don't have regular access to my computer right now. She decided to die on me. However I was able to jump on this one today and in solidarity I'm wearing Wet N Wild Cherry Bomb.



12/25/2015  Runaway Red again.  3days in a row.  to be honest the last two days, I put my makeup on so late it didn't count.


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Dec 26, 2015)

Had Black Metal Dahlia on yesterday. Nothing today.


----------



## Prettypackages (Dec 26, 2015)

Ohhh I've forgotten all about tht one.  I'm not wearing anything today, unless I go out.


----------



## Prettypackages (Dec 30, 2015)

12/29 I mixed dark room and bane. it was interesting. 

I did not put anything on today.


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Dec 30, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> 12/29 I mixed dark room and bane. it was interesting.
> 
> I did not put anything on today.



How did that look? Rocked By Starlight today.


----------



## Prettypackages (Dec 30, 2015)

A hot mess at first.  LOL  I put Bane on first and didn't realize it should've been a light touch, so when I put Dark Room on top of it and it didn't make a difference. But I re-did and it was decent. I'm not in rush to do it again.  I'd rather have a color that's similar.  I think I do actually.  



Marsha Pomells said:


> How did that look? Rocked By Starlight today.


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Jan 1, 2016)

My last day, I wore a combo of both Matte Royal and Hautecore. Think I must've done 23 or 25 days.


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 1, 2016)

Last night I wore pleasure bomb. Not sure it's vamp, but I ran out. Lol 
Glad this is done!


----------



## Jennifae (Jan 5, 2016)

Thank you all for participating! Til next time!


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 6, 2016)

Wait, no plaques? ;-)  It was fun. I always get ideas from these type of threads. 


Jennifae said:


> Thank you all for participating! Til next time!


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Jan 6, 2016)

Prettypackages said:


> Wait, no plaques? ;-)  It was fun. I always get ideas from these type of threads.



Same here. I think this challenge got me wearing lipsticks I would never have even considered wearing.


----------



## Jennifae (Jan 6, 2016)

Prettypackages said:


> Wait, no plaques? ;-) It was fun. I always get ideas from these type of threads.



Why, of course, there are plaques... for everyone who made it to day 30! LOL JK!

You guys did great! I didn't get to finish either because I got sick from Xmas Eve til NYE, and I didn't want my sick germs on my lippies (even though I knew I could sanitize them).


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Jan 6, 2016)

Jennifae said:


> Why, of course, there are plaques... for everyone who made it to day 30! LOL JK!
> 
> You guys did great! I didn't get to finish either because I got sick from Xmas Eve til NYE, and I didn't want my sick germs on my lippies (even though I knew I could sanitize them).



It was a really good challenge. I found lipsticks in my stash that I haven't worn before, think I need to wear them more often. I didn't realise what a beautiful brown Antique Velvet was, especially layered on top of TTT.

I believe that MAC should bring back some of the classics back, or even do another vamp collection.


----------

